# Michaels Custom 8 finished LOTS of pics



## TheIllustratedLuthier (Apr 18, 2008)

Went a little overboard with the pictures, sorry!


----------



## TimSE (Apr 18, 2008)

holy fucking shit


----------



## -K4G- (Apr 18, 2008)

HOLY 


dude you should never apologize for posting lotsa pics.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 18, 2008)

You can never post to many pictures. And it still looks fucking great.


----------



## -K4G- (Apr 18, 2008)

I dig the body shape. Somewhat refreshing.


----------



## Randy (Apr 18, 2008)

I DEMAND HIGH RES!!!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 18, 2008)

That is absolutely beautiful, I love the laminates on the back of the neck, and the inlay is pure quality!


----------



## halsinden (Apr 18, 2008)

that is absolutely beautiful.

not even slightly the sort of colour scheme that id ever go for, but even with that accepted i think it looks utterly amazing. what a great shape design, too.

brilliant.

H


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 18, 2008)

looks fuckin killer dude. good inlays


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 18, 2008)

Amazing looking guitar mate!


----------



## dowenprs (Apr 18, 2008)

Amazing man!

I want that as a 27" 7 string. Very, very cool man! Love it!




Peace

Dan


----------



## drjenkins (Apr 18, 2008)

That's sick!


----------



## TimSE (Apr 18, 2008)

Hal likes a nonblack guitar!??!??!!
holy shit


----------



## darren (Apr 18, 2008)

It looks like stellar workmanship and gorgeous woods. I'm not a big fan of the shape, though.


----------



## Scarpie (Apr 18, 2008)

i thought the shape was awesome as a one of a kind bulb piece. not that my opinion matters at all but i don't know how i feel about bulbs shape being duplicated. it troubles me hahahaha anyone else?


----------



## Ruins (Apr 18, 2008)

woaaaaa that is very sexy guitar


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, I appreciate all your feedback very much. 



Scarpie said:


> i thought the shape was awesome as a one of a kind bulb piece. not that my opinion matters at all but i don't know how i feel about bulbs shape being duplicated. it troubles me hahahaha anyone else?



It's similar, but not the same. This shape is going to actually be a signature model, sorry Bulb


----------



## technomancer (Apr 18, 2008)

So you're taking the shape Bulb designed, making minor modifications to it, and making it somebody else's signature model? WTF


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (Apr 18, 2008)

It's nobodies signature model. Misha and I designed it, and it's going to by MY signature model. Bulb seems to be excited about that, as I've talked to him about it.


----------



## st2012 (Apr 18, 2008)

Holy crap dude, thats honestly one of the best looking instruments I've EVER fucking seen.


----------



## budda (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## HaGGuS (Apr 18, 2008)

very nice 
well played sir


----------



## technomancer (Apr 18, 2008)

TheIllustratedLuthier said:


> It's nobodies signature model. Misha and I designed it, and it's going to by MY signature model. Bulb seems to be excited about that, as I've talked to him about it.



Then it's all good  That inlay looks awesome, btw


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 18, 2008)

i love how you do the contouring on your bodies dude. you have an excellent knack for the 3d aspects of a guitars visuals.


----------



## budda (Apr 18, 2008)

I really want that inlay lol


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (Apr 18, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> i love how you do the contouring on your bodies dude. you have an excellent knack for the 3d aspects of a guitars visuals.



Thanks, I've been through a lot of guitars that ended up looking retarded and me having to burn them (literally) before I started to find good looking curves and designs. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Apophis (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks awesome, great work


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 18, 2008)

I just saw this a minute ago on your myspace. The build quality is amazing. It looks so smooth. Every piece you show off makes me glad that I'm talking to you about a build!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Apr 18, 2008)

Please don't wake me up! This is the best dream I have ever had!

Oh, and Jesse! You're my new God! 

I just hope my GF don't find out about how much I love this guitar already! And I must forever live in fair of the question: "If you were going to a deserted island and were only allowed to bring ONE thing..."


----------



## bulb (Apr 18, 2008)

TheIllustratedLuthier said:


> It's nobodies signature model. Misha and I designed it, and it's going to by MY signature model. Bulb seems to be excited about that, as I've talked to him about it.



yeah guys, dont worry, i think its awesome someone else dug the body shape i was going for!


----------



## skinhead (Apr 18, 2008)

That thing is gorgeous.


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (Apr 18, 2008)

cataclysm_child said:


> And I must forever live in fair of the question: "If you were going to a deserted island and were only allowed to bring ONE thing..."



Just don't crack open any coconuts with the guitar, it'll get all sticky.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 18, 2008)

Bostjan loveses it.


----------



## Kotex (Apr 18, 2008)

Fuck me! That is amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Durero (Apr 18, 2008)

TheIllustratedLuthier said:


> Went a little overboard with the pictures, sorry!


You're far to modest dude! We want MORE and BIGGER pics! 

Seriously that's a beautiful guitar 

I really liked the one you made for Misha and it's nice to see a similar one


----------



## XEN (Apr 18, 2008)

Absolutely phenomenal. I LOVE the dark veneer between the top and the body. Just plain gorgeous.


----------



## yevetz (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks great!!!!! Some vid or sound clips?


----------



## Alien DNA (Apr 18, 2008)

Fark, thats stunning...i too demand more pics...pronto


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (Apr 18, 2008)

Hopefully Michael will make a video or two when he gets it, my video sound recording quality is terrible.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Apr 18, 2008)

I will! That's a promise!


----------



## Hexer (Apr 19, 2008)

really really great!

I also want BIGGER pics!!! video would be great, too of course!


----------



## B36arin (Apr 19, 2008)

That's one of the most awesome looking guitars I've ever seen, and I bet it plays just as well as it looks. Great work, I want one of those!


----------



## ElRay (Apr 19, 2008)

... You get the point.

Ray


----------



## Zand3 (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm not sure which my favorite guitar is anymore. This or that blueish 8 string that Bulb has. This just looks amazing.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Apr 20, 2008)

I played it when he brought it in to buy a hardcase. it is AMAZING sounding


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 21, 2008)

i love it!


----------



## supertruper1988 (Apr 21, 2008)

I want that inlay


----------



## 7slinger (Apr 21, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## abyss258 (Apr 22, 2008)

Well.. when I get a custom, I know who to call. 

You're like right next door


----------



## Zand3 (Apr 23, 2008)

how much would something like that cost?


----------



## cataclysm_child (Apr 24, 2008)

Zand3 said:


> how much would something like that cost?



About $3000


----------



## sepsis311 (Apr 24, 2008)

It's about time that someone designed an 8 string with LEAD PLAYING in mind. That upper frett access is TITS!


----------



## Ext789 (Apr 25, 2008)

oh... my... god... perfection...


----------



## Luvuvibanez (Apr 25, 2008)

Holy mother of jesus! I have never really felt an attraction towards an ERG until right now.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 25, 2008)

Very nice! Beautiful piece of art and nice pics too.


----------



## amonb (Apr 25, 2008)

Thats is one of the most amazing-looking guitars I have ever seen... and I love the inlay!


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow. That's absolutely fucking gorgeous. The colors work togehter oh-so-well. And the inlay is awesome. Very clever idea.

Nicely done


----------



## cataclysm_child (Apr 25, 2008)

The inlay was actually going to be a 12th fret thing only. I'm so glad I chose to have it through the whole fretboard now. Definitely worth the extra money! And I'm glad you guys like it too, thanks. Jesse is the man!


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 25, 2008)

cataclysm_child said:


> The inlay was actually going to be a 12th fret thing only. I'm so glad I chose to have it through the whole fretboard now. Definitely worth the extra money! And I'm glad you guys like it too, thanks. Jesse is the man!



It gives the guitar this bizzarely organic aesthetic. Like the guitar has "pulse"  Again, beautiful. I'm new here so I don't know, but were you responsible for this one completely? If so, I want a custom from you when I have money!!!


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks Rational, and as much as I didn't like doing the inlay when I kept breaking pieces and losing them on the floor... I agree, and am glad we decided upon it.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Apr 25, 2008)

Just tracked the guitar and it's in Denmark now! It's in Scandinavia!
I'm so exited, I could easily drive through Sweden to Denmark and back just to get it right now. To bad I sold my car 

Wonder how it looks when I get it, you know when you have only seen something in pictures and then see it in real life it always looks slightly different, always a little bigger or smaller or something else than you thought, haha.

Just hope I get it in one piece!


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (Apr 25, 2008)

< praying to the postal gods


----------



## awesomeaustin (Apr 30, 2008)

cataclysm_child said:


> Just tracked the guitar and it's in Denmark now! It's in Scandinavia!
> I'm so exited, I could easily drive through Sweden to Denmark and back just to get it right now. To bad I sold my car
> 
> Wonder how it looks when I get it, you know when you have only seen something in pictures and then see it in real life it always looks slightly different, always a little bigger or smaller or something else than you thought, haha.
> ...



Dude, it looks unbelievable in person. You will not be disappointed. It's also pretty light, It is a great instrument


----------



## cataclysm_child (Apr 30, 2008)

I got it yesterday, and it looks über-fantastic! The body was smaller than I thought it should be, it's actually a little smaller than a standard stratocaster. I thought maybe the body would be bigger to compensate for the large neck you know. But I like it just the way it is now! So sexy

And the inlay is incredible! It's cool in pictures, but in person when you can see the abalone clearly it's just... I don't have words.

It also plays really good, and the neck-pickup sounds GOOD. The bridge-pickup doesn't work at the moment, something happened in the transport

But I'll try to get that fixed today.


----------



## Michael (Apr 30, 2008)

Gorgeous work!  I really like those inlays too.


----------



## sepherus (May 15, 2008)

cataclysm_child said:


> It also plays really good, and the neck-pickup sounds GOOD. The bridge-pickup doesn't work at the moment, something happened in the transport
> 
> But I'll try to get that fixed today.


 not cool! beats a broken headstock though


----------



## MerlinTKD (May 15, 2008)

oh

my

GOD!!!!


That is FANTASTIC!!!


Damn... where is $3000 when you really want it??


----------



## Ryan (May 16, 2008)

That thing is amazing.


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 16, 2008)

sepherus said:


> not cool! beats a broken headstock though



Not really. It was a really easy fix. Just to put tape on one of the wires so it didn't short-circuit when touching the pot thingie...


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 16, 2008)

cataclysm_child said:


> Not really. It was a really easy fix. Just to put tape on one of the wires so it didn't short-circuit when touching the pot thingie...



that´s a really easy fix! 

kan du uploade en video eller et klipp der du spiller alene, slik at vi får høre lyden i beistet skikkelig?


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 16, 2008)

^Jeg har jo gjort det allerede. Spiller ikke helt alene da... men gitaren min er satt myyyye høyere en orginalen... Ellers kommer jeg nok til å spille in et eller annet med den etterhvert... må bare få superior 2.0 først!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-erg-picstory-slash-show-off.html#post1025786

Du finner videoen nederst der...


----------



## Ishan (May 16, 2008)

You know you guys language sounds really weird?


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 16, 2008)

cataclysm_child said:


> ^Jeg har jo gjort det allerede. Spiller ikke helt alene da... men gitaren min er satt myyyye høyere en orginalen... Ellers kommer jeg nok til å spille in et eller annet med den etterhvert... må bare få superior 2.0 først!
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-erg-picstory-slash-show-off.html#post1025786
> 
> Du finner videoen nederst der...



jeg vil høre gitaren for seg selv, jeg! 

og kanskje litt mindre gain og treble neste gang, det var veldig mye av begge på videoen  

and it doesen´t really sound that weird, compared to, say FRENCH 

"Aowe ChEvvoAHR!"


----------



## Ishan (May 16, 2008)

pwned!


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 16, 2008)

Nå syns jeg du er prippen her, men GREIT, skal få spilt inn bare gitaren med bedre lyd... en eller annen gang. (Lyden er egentlig ikke så værst i orginalfila, men da jeg lasta den opp ble lyden plutselig veldig treblette!)

Norwegian is maybe the ugliest language in the world... (after German of course). French is actually pretty nice to listen to... 
Je mappelle Michael. J`aime bien la france.


----------



## DevourTheDamned (May 16, 2008)

wow, thats fucking beautiful


----------



## auxioluck (May 16, 2008)

Wow...that's really stunning!


----------



## vansinn (May 18, 2008)

cataclysm_child said:


> Nå syns jeg du er prippen her, men GREIT, skal få spilt inn bare gitaren med bedre lyd... en eller annen gang. (Lyden er egentlig ikke så værst i orginalfila, men da jeg lasta den opp ble lyden plutselig veldig treblette!)
> 
> Norwegian is maybe the ugliest language in the world... (after German of course). French is actually pretty nice to listen to...
> Je mappelle Michael. J`aime bien la france.



Nej, Norsk er rigtig greit  Svenska är ockso bra (mnn, vet inta med Skånska..), und Ich verstehe nicht varum so viele Deutch nicht macht.
I'm in pre/post sales tech support, so I speak English, German, Danish, Swedish and a Bit Norwegian every day. I'm turning into a real cosmopolitan 
My only regret is I didn't get my act together learning Spanish and French. Can only do a few phrases in Chinese 
Ohh, and Romanian is also a pretty beatyful language, so niçio problema..
I did forget most of hte Klingon phrases, though. Kapla!


----------



## Zepp88 (May 18, 2008)

All of those languages sound like really fucked up German to me


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 18, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> All of those languages sound like really fucked up German to me



and the funny thing is, you´re speaking a combination of german, french and norwegian, with lots of weird twists and mixups... English is a germanic language too, ya know! 

og jeg vet jeg er prippen, men det er et så fantastisk utrolig instrument at jeg bare MÅ høre hvordan stemmen dens er 

vi får kanskje høre litt når du får Superior 2.0 da


----------

